# 'Sleep' functionality (esp on mini's)



## jntc (Dec 5, 2013)

Need the ability to have ability to program an IR 'sleep' button - a must for our bedroom mini's. I don't want to invest another 50 or 100 on a replacement remote. I'd even go for using the 'input' key if possible to use the tv's sleep IR cmd.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

You need a learning remote. I think this is the cheapest one TiVo sells with learning capabilities... ($30)

https://www.tivo.com/shop/detail/tivo-glo-remote

With that you can learn commands into the Power, Volume Up & Down, Mute and TV Input buttons.


----------



## jntc (Dec 5, 2013)

Dan203 said:


> You need a learning remote. I think this is the cheapest one TiVo sells with learning capabilities... ($30)
> 
> https://www.tivo.com/shop/detail/tivo-glo-remote
> 
> With that you can learn commands into the Power, Volume Up & Down, Mute and TV Input buttons.


Thanks! I didn't realize there was one for that price. I was thinking of trying to acquire some used harmony one's or something, but this may be what I'm looking for, including the backlit keys...

:up:


----------



## flashedbios (Dec 7, 2012)

who puts their tivo to sleep? And why?


----------



## pshivers (Nov 4, 2013)

flashedbios said:


> who puts their tivo to sleep? And why?


These are the reasons listed by Tivo for Standby:

_Stops sending video and audio from the DVR to the TV.
Causes the lights on the front of the unit to go out.
Re-enables Parental Controls if they have been temporarily disabled.
Programs that are being recorded or are scheduled to record will still be recorded. If a program is being recorded, the red light will turn on.

If you use a RF coaxial cable to connect a program source to the DVR and to connect the DVR to the TV, Standby mode provides RF pass through. This means you can watch channels on your RF program source while the DVR is in Standby mode.

Your DVR will continue making TiVo service connections while in Standby mode. _

In my case the Tivo Mini in my "Man Cave" is attached to a Sound Bar that activates whenever there is a signal coming from the Mini or any other device attached to it.

The only sure way to make sure the Sound-bar stays off is to put the Mini into "Standby" mode.

I'm not sure why but even when the "Tivo" screen has been selected when I shut down for the evening the Mini switches to "Live" in the middle of the night and turns the rather loud Sound-bar with Sub-woofer on....


----------



## jntc (Dec 5, 2013)

flashedbios said:


> who puts their tivo to sleep? And why?


Not the Tivo, the TV... I want the TV to shut off [sleep]


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

flashedbios said:


> who puts their tivo to sleep? And why?


He's looking for a way to have the TiVo remote activate the sleep timer on the TV. I've used the input button on a Glow remote for this exact same thing before.


----------



## jntc (Dec 5, 2013)

Dan203 said:


> He's looking for a way to have the TiVo remote activate the sleep timer on the TV. I've used the input button on a Glow remote for this exact same thing before.


^ this ^

I have a few old harmony's being sent to me that will probably replace the tivo remote for this purpose. Plus, I'll be able to one additional thing which is macro the 'off' function to hit the tivo key before turning off the TV for the mini. This will release the tuner immediately as well, instead of having to wait 4hrs for the timeout. And, have the 'on' function automatically hit the live tv button as well.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

You could also do that with a TiVo learning remote. It'll learn up to 3 commands per button, so you could use another TiVo remote to teach it the TiVo button as one of the "off" commands.

Harmony remotes are nice for complicated setups with lots of devices but they're a huge PITA to program especially for simple setups.


----------

